# How to save old decals?



## photostudent

I love doing "rolling" restorations on vintage lightweights, (about 100 a year!). It is a bit of a "cause" for me. New decals are not cost effective. When I have to repaint one of these bikes I like to save the old decals. I have tried using blue masking tape to cover original decals but it usually ruins them when removed. Have thought of covering them with something that paint would not stick to, but not sure what to use. Anyone else have a suggestion?


----------



## sailorbenjamin

i took a watercolor class once and we used a liquid masking that i think was called "Misket".  i probobly spelled it wrong.  it smelled like rubber cement and you brushed it on and it dryed in a couple of minutes.  you then painted the whole area around it and peeled it off later.  couldn't say what kinds of paint it would resist.
3m also makes some less sticky "lo tack" tapes that autobody supply places sell.
ben


----------



## 37fleetwood

best i've found is to clean the area well and then clear coat it with spray cans. after it dries it will be easy to mask the area and paint. after you paint just sand the edges lightly and clear the whole bike.
Scott


----------



## Turtle

sailorbenjamin said:


> i took a watercolor class once and we used a liquid masking that i think was called "Misket".  i probobly spelled it wrong.  it smelled like rubber cement and you brushed it on and it dryed in a couple of minutes.  you then painted the whole area around it and peeled it off later.  couldn't say what kinds of paint it would resist.
> ben




Wow, I'm a newbie here but I can actually answer this! I think the product you are talking about is called Frisket.

Here is a link to a description.

http://www.misterart.com/g2053/Grafix-Incredible-White-Mask-Liquid-Frisket.htm

Cheers,

Paula (Turtle)


----------



## bentwoody66

Thats right, they make a liquid frisket and it also come in like a mylar sheet form.


----------

